

Unemployed architect gives advice for a nickel - blueben
http://seattlepi.nwsource.com/local/395036_needle07.html?source=mypi

======
blueben
The architect, John Morefield, also gives online advice for a nickel. His
website is <http://www.architecture5cents.com>.

Yet another example of someone adapting and adopting the Free to Fruitful
business model.

------
wildwood
The part that grabbed me most was him giving out referrals for people who need
work outside his expertise. I bet he'll see some good reciprocating referrals
from that some time in the near future.

Not only is he getting his name out there and getting good PR, he's finding a
way to keep feeding his network, too. Clever.

------
patio11
This is essentially like the story a while back about the plumber who got his
own business off the ground by actually pounding the pavement and talking to
people.

Personally, I'm glad I have better (= pre-qualified customers rather than
looky-loos, scaling efficiently rather than 1:1 scaling with number of hours I
invest) options.

------
jbarciauskas
The razor blade strategy has come full circle. This is a great idea. I'd be
interested to see one of the many Seattle-based web companies try something
similar in the Market, though. How do you engage a customer on the street
about your new social network site or convince someone to start Twittering?

~~~
patio11
The bigger question is "Does your business have a way to translate a customer
from the street into money in your pocket?"

The architect does. That guy who sells potato peelers does. The plumber who
banged on doors just to give out coupons and say "Hey, I'm a plumber you can
trust next time you need something plumbed" does.

Twitter doesn't.

Relatedly, architects, potato peeler salesmen, and plumbers have a value
proposition which can be explained to absolutely anyone. You want your living
space improved, you want your time spent peeling potatoes decreased, you want
your excrement to not come gushing out of the kitchen sink. I personally would
struggle with explaining to regular people how they really, really want to be
tied to a machine all day sending 180 character messages. Apparently Twitter
does, too, or they'd have convinced people that this activity is worth paying
money to do.

------
diN0bot
i love his attitude. he's being friendly and having a good time, while also
making progress towards real work.

~~~
henning
Yeah. What should he do instead, stay at home and mope? You can only work on
your resume so much, make so many follow up phone calls, call in favors and
tap into your network so much, browse job ads on the Internet for so long.

